

5 reasons Facebook won't be a growth stock - typpo
http://www.thereformedbroker.com/2012/01/02/the-red-giant-five-reasons-facebook-is-over/

======
littleidea
Defensible position supported with logic.

I might even go a step further an add that in some sense Facebook has already
been publicly traded on secondary markets for some time. Fortunes were already
made there.

The world will watch this IPO. The trajectory will impact how Web 2.0 is
remembered.

I'd love to see someone argue the counterpoint.

